# Milan - Bologna: 6 maggio 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Milan - Bologna, posticipo della giornata numero 35 di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca lunedì 6 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Bologna in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky ed in streaming su Sky Go a partire dalle ore 20:30 di lunedì 6 maggio.S

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2019)

Diamo una mano ad un allenatore serio come Sinisa a fare il suo lavoro


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

A questo punto facciamo un favore al Bologna.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

diamo il contentino a miha e montella così la facciamo completa dai


----------



## Solo (28 Aprile 2019)

Le risate che si farà Sinisa...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

2-0 doppietta di Poli.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2019)

Partita facile. Per il Bologna


----------



## Kaw (28 Aprile 2019)

Vedremo il Bologna dominare a San Siro


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2019)

Sinisa ci ammazza definitivamente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2019)

Bologna miglior classifica delle ultime giornate e col vento in poppa con la necessità di prendere gli ultimi punti per la salvezza matematica, contro noi in caduta libera
2 fisso


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Giocheremo di lunedì, dopo tutte le altre. Saremo a metà classifica più o meno...


----------



## Route66 (28 Aprile 2019)

La mazzata definitiva ce la daranno le bombe di Chiesa e la tattica di Ridolini la settimana prossima


----------



## R41D3N (29 Aprile 2019)

Ennesima figura di merxa di un'accozzaglia di pseudo giocatori allo sbando!


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Bologna, posticipo della giornata numero 35 di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca lunedì 6 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Bologna in tv?
> 
> ...



Bologna, prossima stazione della nostra via crucis.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

Non siamo riusciti a battere il Bologna di Inzaghi, figuriamoci ora


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Prossime due contro Sinisa e Perdenzo. Il destino è proprio crudele


----------



## Boomer (29 Aprile 2019)

Ci distruggono ragazzi. Non ci sarà partita.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Bologna, posticipo della giornata numero 35 di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca lunedì 6 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Bologna in tv?
> 
> ...



Si salvi chi può


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Prossime due contro Sinisa e Perdenzo. Il destino è proprio crudele



Già vero, prima contro Mihajlovic (esonerato senza motivo in un momento di delirio di Berlusconi) e poi contro Montella (che non ci stava capendo niente ma aveva delle attenuanti)

Due ex con dente avvelenato che non vedono l'ora di infilare il coltello nella piaga


----------



## Zlatan87 (29 Aprile 2019)

Non vedo l'ora di gustarmi il nono/decimo de prufundis in conferenza del pescivendolo ca ga sotto... già me la immagino la faccia da funerale... cosa si inventerà per la prossima partita? Borinaldo falso nueve? Mi raccomando Paquetà più di 60min non può fare.... 
Il Bologna conquisterà la salvezza aritmetica, questo è sicuro... Sinisa passeggerà sul cadavere MILAN... che tristezza amici, era l'anno buono


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2019)

Posticipo di Lunedi sera, abito lontano, ci vado o rinuncio?

Voglia di dormire poche ore non ne ho per questa squadra di smidollati.


----------



## Route66 (29 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Posticipo di Lunedi sera, abito lontano, ci vado o rinuncio?
> 
> Voglia di dormire poche ore non ne ho per questa squadra di smidollati.



Buttala sul gastronomico lunedi che è meglio.
Naturalmente abbonda con il vino cosi "c'est plus facile"


----------



## zlatan (29 Aprile 2019)

E' già salvo, ma di certo non c'è partita. Per noi il campionato è finito ieri


----------



## zlatan (29 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Posticipo di Lunedi sera, abito lontano, ci vado o rinuncio?
> 
> Voglia di dormire poche ore non ne ho per questa squadra di smidollati.



Lascia perdere, non buttare via soldi e sonno per nulla...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Aprile 2019)

se ci mettiamo veleno e veemenza magari la pareggiamo 1-1


----------



## shevchampions (29 Aprile 2019)

Vinciamo, così come vinceremo le successive 3, e andremo in champions


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Bologna, posticipo della giornata numero 35 di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca lunedì 6 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Bologna in tv?
> 
> ...


 sinisa ci aspetta al varco


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Aprile 2019)

Avessero esonerato Gattuso avremmo potuto sperare nel classico effetto adrenalina del cambio tecnico.. mah... certo è che se non vinciamo anche i piu ottimisti dovranno ricredersi.
Adesso poi non dipende piu solo da noi


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Avessero esonerato Gattuso avremmo potuto sperare nel classico effetto adrenalina del cambio tecnico.. mah... certo è che se non vinciamo anche i piu ottimisti dovranno ricredersi.
> Adesso poi non dipende piu solo da noi



Bisogna sempre crederci, deve essere un mantra.

Ma onestamente, non vedo come sia possibile vincere 4 partite consecutive allo stato attuale...dovrebbero proprio scansarsi


----------



## R41D3N (29 Aprile 2019)

Stagione fallimentare, l'ennesima, certificata dalle ultime vergognose prestazioni senza cuore né anima Facessero quel che vogliono, ormai non ha più alcun senso ed è tutto già deciso, andrà la Roma.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

*La possibile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

4-3-1-2

Donnarumma
Abate
Zapata
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Bakayoko
Calhanoglu
Paquetà
Piatek
Cutrone*


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Aprile 2019)

Nonostante tutto io ci credo ancora. Anche quando giochiamo da schifo, non posso non guardare le partite del Milan. 

E una malattia incurabile.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Nonostante tutto io ci credo ancora. Anche quando giochiamo da schifo, non posso non guardare le partite del Milan.
> 
> E una malattia incurabile.



Guarda, nutro una debolissima speranza giusto perchè abbiamo un calendario ridicolo.

alla fine, per chi se lo stesse chiedendo asd , Lunedi andro' allo stadio. 

Che si meritino la notte di sonno che dovrò saltare per andarci, come sempre.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La possibile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Boomer (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La possibile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...



Musacchio ahahahhaa


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, nutro una debolissima speranza giusto perchè abbiamo un calendario ridicolo.
> 
> alla fine, per chi se lo stesse chiedendo asd , Lunedi andro' allo stadio.
> 
> Che si meritino la notte di sonno che dovrò saltare per andarci, come sempre.



Sei un grande .

Purtroppo non ho questa fortuna abitando in Francia. 

Sono andato solo una volta a San Siro e lo ricordo bene : 20 gennaio 2005 Milan-Udinese 3 a 1. Grande squadra grande Milan.

Hai ragione, il calendario non è cosi difficile. Speriamo che la tua presenza a San Siro ci porterà fortuna


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La possibile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...



Ma Musacchio cosa ha fatto per meritare tutta questa fiducia?!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2019)

Sinisa ha il dente avvelenato...


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Sei un grande .
> 
> Purtroppo non ho questa fortuna abitando in Francia.
> 
> ...



Sono abbonato da 6 anni, porto tutto tranne che fortuna


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono abbonato da 6 anni, porto tutto tranne che fortuna



. Mi hai ucciso!!


----------



## Franz64 (30 Aprile 2019)

6/5/1979 - 6/5/2019
Esattamente 40 anni da quel Milan Bologna 0-0 che ci consegnò il 10° scudetto con Rivera che parlò al microfono (io c'ero e mi comprai la bandiera con la stella)


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La possibile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La possibile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...




Mihajlovic si sta leccando i baffi


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2019)

*La possibile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS

4-3-1-2

Donnarumma
Abate
Zapata
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Biglia
Calhanoglu
Paquetà
Piatek
Cutrone*


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La possibile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...




Il Barcellona vince da anni con uno come Suarez noto morsicatore di caviglie e di colli. 
Da noi per la minima indisciplina si fa fuori Bakayoko.

Gattuso ha un problema enorme a gestire i giocatori forti.
Higuain, Piatek, Paquetà (a livello più tattico che comunicativo), Bakayoko...

Anche per queste ragioni lui non può allenare neanche un club di mezza classifica, ma solo quelli che lottano per la salvezza.
Col tempo può comunque sempre cambiare, niente è per sempre perduto.


----------



## Milanforever63 (2 Maggio 2019)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> 6/5/1979 - 6/5/2019
> Esattamente 40 anni da quel Milan Bologna 0-0 che ci consegnò il 10° scudetto con Rivera che parlò al microfono (io c'ero e mi comprai la bandiera con la stella)



momenti indimenticabili che ho vissuto … e che mi hanno dato la forza di amare il Milan anche quando siamo andati 2 volte in serie B …. poi seguirono anni di assoluta mediocrità ma credo fossimo messi comunque meglio di oggi


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La possibile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...



*Designato l'arbitro Di Bello. Al VAR, Valeri e Bindoni.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La possibile formazione del Milan secondo la GDS
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...



Occasione ghiottissima per il Bologna, non so da quanti secoli non riescono a battere Milan e Inter a San Siro nella stessa stagione.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

*Milan - Bologna: le probabili formazioni dalla GDS
*


----------



## Black (3 Maggio 2019)

la guarderò solo perchè giocano di lunedì sera e non avrò niente di meglio da fare. Ma so già che mi pentirò


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Bologna: le probabili formazioni dalla GDS
> *



.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Bologna: le probabili formazioni dalla GDS
> *



C'ho una voglia di vederla....


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Maggio 2019)

Personalmente non mi aspetto niente da questa partita, infatti non sarei sorpreso dall'ennesimo passo falso. La stagione l'abbiamo già buttata via.


----------



## Marcex7 (4 Maggio 2019)

Ora non dipende più da noi perchè siamo dietro.Non abbiamo la personalità e neanche le capacità per gestire questa classifica.
Il discorso Cl è chiuso.Vediamo se rimarremo comunque in Europa.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Bologna: le probabili formazioni dalla GDS
> *



.


----------



## Ema2000 (4 Maggio 2019)

La formazione è ancora quella di gennaio, ma a 4 giornate dal termine non si sà ancora quale sia il modulo meno peggio da adottare,
mai vista una cosa del genere.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Bologna: le probabili formazioni dalla GDS
> *





Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ora non dipende più da noi perchè siamo dietro.Non abbiamo la personalità e neanche le capacità per gestire questa classifica.
> Il discorso Cl è chiuso.Vediamo se rimarremo comunque in Europa.



Purtroppo ho la tua stessa sensazione, in più oltre a questo c'è l'assoluta confusione tattica, visto che cambiamo modulo in continuazione. Solo una doppia sconfitta di Roma e Atalanta domani può ridarci improvvisamente slancio.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Maggio 2019)

Dopo ogni partita vedo tutto nero.. poi quando si avvicina la partita successiva, irrazionalmente, mi convinco che queste pappamolle milionarie tireranno fuori l orgoglio e l amore per il loro lavoro ed il milan(ah...ah.. rido solo a scriverlo) giocando una bella partita e vincendo.
Solitamente poi gia al 10’ di gioco capisco la follia e il loop riparte..


----------



## Pit96 (4 Maggio 2019)

Ma si gioca lunedì? 
Che pizza...


----------



## Lambro (4 Maggio 2019)

Partita persa, domani vado a puntare qualche soldino sul 2.
Veramente mi viene male.


----------



## Boomer (4 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Partita persa, domani vado a puntare qualche soldino sul 2.
> Veramente mi viene male.



Io già giocato. Quotato 5.45 , soldi già regalati.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


----------



## Naruto98 (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Che pena.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



il centrocampo di mirabelli


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Boomer (5 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il centrocampo di mirabelli



Mamma mia che ridicolo. Soldi letteralmente buttati.


----------



## shevchampions (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Per me alla fine sarà 4231 con Bakayoko titolare. Gattuso mi ha rasserenato: domani si vince. Ora si tifa Genoa.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il centrocampo di mirabelli



Se perdiamo questa, è definitivamente finita


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo questa, è definitivamente finita



è già finita, non lo avete ancora capito?


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

*Secondo Sky

4231

Donnarumma
Abate
Musacchio
Zapata
Rodriguez
Biglia
Kessie
Suso
Paqueta
Calhanoglu
Piatek*


----------



## Devil man (5 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky
> 
> 4231
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Ema2000 (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky
> 
> 4231
> 
> ...



Ma ci prendono per i fondelli?
è il solito 451 con Chalanoglu e Paquetà che si alterneranno sull'esterno sinistro,
per vedere in campo un modulo diverso servono in campo Cutrone e Piatek


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky
> 
> 4231
> 
> ...



E' inutile, Suso non lo toglie mai. E' diventata solo una questione di orgoglio. Più gli chiedono di toglierlo, più lui lo rende inamovibile.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' inutile, Suso non lo toglie mai. E' diventata solo una questione di orgoglio. Più gli chiedono di toglierlo, più lui lo rende inamovibile.



Perché Gattuso, che ormai sa che è destinato a lasciare il Milan, dovrebbe cambiare?


----------



## 7vinte (5 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' inutile, Suso non lo toglie mai. E' diventata solo una questione di orgoglio. Più gli chiedono di toglierlo, più lui lo rende inamovibile.



Si è una cosa imbarazzante


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

*Probabile formazione secondo Sky, che cambia ancora versione

4-3-3

Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo Sky, che cambia ancora versione
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu*


Vabbè ormai è diventata una guerra contro Leonardo. In un 433 il migliore esterno è Castillejo, impiegato a destra. Bakayoko fuori, dentro Biglia.


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo Sky, che cambia ancora versione
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu*



ma è la solita formazione di melma con l'aggravante di Biglia al posto di Baka


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2019)

verosimilmente pareggeremo, ma una sconfitta non è improbabile alla fine


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ma è la solita formazione di melma con l'aggravante di Biglia al posto di Baka



.


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo Sky, che cambia ancora versione
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu*



Il solito sterco, insomma.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Maggio 2019)

Esatto.. solita formazione con il peccato mortale di biglia al posto di baka. Poi si dice che qualcuno remi contro.. ma che dovrebbe fare un calciatore che ha visto perennemente titolare Chala e Suso.. bho.. speriamo nel miracolo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Maggio 2019)

Domani un bel pareggino per darci quel fastidio schifoso fino a sabato dove finalmente finirà tutto


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Heaven (5 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo Sky, che cambia ancora versione
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu*



.


----------



## showtaarabt (6 Maggio 2019)

Madonna questo mette le solite formazioni che ci hanno portato al disastro con l'aggravante di Biglia.
Fa lo splendido ai microfoni dicendo che ha 2 anni di contratto e non si dimetterà mai.
Leonardo che secondo tutti odia Gattuso lo riconferma e non è nemmeno in grado di imporgli la formazione.
Non ci resta che la fortuna.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile Suso ancora in campo.....mi tocca pure rivedere biglia in campo


----------



## kekkopot (6 Maggio 2019)

La cosa assurda è che se dovessimo vincere saremmo ancora lì a lottare... per far capire la pochezza di questo campionato


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che se dovessimo vincere saremmo ancora lì a lottare... per far capire la pochezza di questo campionato



Sto mantra del campionato scarso lo leggo ogni 3 minuti.

Mi viene il sospetto che sia quasi un altro modo per insultare Gattuso 

La quarta in classifica arriverà vicina ai 70 punti, nulla di cosi tragico. Siamo al solito punteggio, forse qualcosa meno ma li stiamo.

Rilassiamoci tutti, e vediamo di andare in CL va, altrimenti il prossimo anno saremo qui a commentare l' arrivo di Orsolini e gente varia...


----------



## Love (6 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Sto mantra del campionato scarso lo leggo ogni 3 minuti.*
> 
> Mi viene il sospetto che sia quasi un altro modo per insultare Gattuso
> 
> ...



Io leggo anche che se va l'atalanta il campionato italiano è ridicolo etc etc...l'atalanta è una squadra incredibile...rendiamocene conto..e in spagna comunque come quarta ci va il getafe...ho detto tutto.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

*Probabili formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Route66 (6 Maggio 2019)

Il 6 maggio del 1979 un pareggio senza reti con il Bologna ci bastò per vincere lo scudo della stella..... speriamo sia di buon auspicio anche se il trend ultimo non ci lascia grandi speranze.
Forza Milan cmq!!


----------



## Ema2000 (6 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla GDS*



Formazione veramente scarsa. Non vedo l'ora che buona parte di questi lasci finalmente il Milan.
Sarà la solita battaglia. Loro sono scandalosi ma al minimo problema ci metteranno di sicuro in difficoltà.


----------



## Route66 (6 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



In difesa può fare poco altro.
E comunque Abate 33enne forse è meglio di Conti attuale.

Per il centrocampo Bakayoko è il ns miglior centrocampista quindi se è una punizione la sua esclusione non ha alcun senso adesso, nelle ultime 4 partite si mandano in campo i migliori, a maggior ragione se sai che non sarà più un tuo giocatore il prossimo anno.
Poi Biglia fa 2 gol ed è il migliore in campo ma EX ANTE questa decisione è insensata.

Capitolo attacco. Suso fino a dicembre era un nazionale spagnolo e sfornava assist quasi ogni partita. Ora non so se e quanto abbia inciso il suo problema di pubalgia, fatto sta che da 5 mesi non esiste più quel Suso. Castillejo, se vuoi fare il 4-3-3, con tutti i suoi difetti, almeno è più veloce nello spazio.

Quindi EX ANTE per me la formazione migliore stasera era (se vuoi fare il 4-3-3):

Reina.

Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez.

Kessie, Bakayoko, Paqueta.

Castillejo, Piatek, Borini (che almeno ha gamba rispetto a questo Calhanoglu).


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

spero ci faccia gol Poli


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> spero ci faccia gol Poli



Cerca il forum del Bologna allora. Qui si tifa Milan da 17 anni.


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cerca il forum del Bologna allora. Qui si tifa Milan da 17 anni.



Stai sereno.


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Stai sereno.



stiamo serenissimi, ma tifiamo milan e non Bologna. Capisco la delusione, ma siamo qua a sperare in un modo o nell'altro di restare attaccati al treno CL. quindi forza milan, punto e basta.


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> spero ci faccia gol Poli



Perché ?
Fantacalcio ?

O il tuo odio per Gattuso supera le gioie di un'eventuale qualificazione CL ?


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> stiamo serenissimi, ma tifiamo milan e non Bologna. Capisco la delusione, ma siamo qua a sperare in un modo o nell'altro di restare attaccati al treno CL. quindi forza milan, punto e basta.



Sarebbe come sperare di vincere al superenalotto.
Non può girare sempre tutto attorno alla "fortuna" (alias "per caso").
Ci siamo trovati terzi 2 mesi fa "per caso". I punti fatti sono lì a dimostrarlo. Stessi punti che aveva Montella con Locatelli, Niang e Lapadula. Pochi punti in più di Sinisa che giocava con Alex, De Sciglio, Honda e... Poli. 
Questi sono fatti, non opinioni.


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Perché ?



Se devi prendere gol, meglio da un ex, preferisci che segni Palacio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Sarebbe come sperare di vincere al superenalotto.
> Non può girare sempre tutto attorno alla "fortuna" (alias "per caso").
> Ci siamo trovati terzi 2 mesi fa "per caso". I punti fatti sono lì a dimostrarlo. Stessi punti che aveva Montella con Locatelli, Niang e Lapadula. Pochi punti in più di Sinisa che giocava con Alex, De Sciglio, Honda e... Poli.
> Questi sono fatti, non opinioni.



Ma che c'entra ? e allora ? dato per scontato quello che hai scritto qual'è il nesso nel tifare Bologna al posto che Milan ?


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra ? e allora ? dato per scontato quello che hai scritto qual'è il nesso nel tifare Bologna al posto che Milan ?



Che vuoi che ti risponda? L'hai tirato fuori tu il fantomatico tifo per il Bologna.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Che vuoi che ti risponda? L'hai tirato fuori tu il fantomatico tifo per il Bologna.



Va beh dai, torniamo On Topic.


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Se devi prendere gol, meglio da un ex, preferisci che segni Palacio?



Non me ne frega niente del marcatore in caso di gol del Bologna..
assurdo però leggere quanto hai scritto, spero non vai allo stadio.

buona vita


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non me ne frega niente del marcatore in caso di gol del Bologna..
> assurdo però leggere quanto hai scritto, spero non vai allo stadio.
> 
> buona vita



Non ci vado da anni ma mi hai fatto venire voglia: più che altro di vedere le facce di quelli che ci vanno.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Maggio 2019)

Love ha scritto:


> Io leggo anche che se va l'atalanta il campionato italiano è ridicolo etc etc...l'atalanta è una squadra incredibile...rendiamocene conto..e in spagna comunque come quarta ci va il getafe...ho detto tutto.



In Francia Lille e Saint Etienne, in Germania Eintracht o Gladbach...

Stagione strana. 

Campionato ridicolo non credo. Casomai ci sono tante che brancolando nel buio hanno allestito delle squadracce, tipo noi o la Roma (ma anche Fiorentina per dire). Atalanta e Torino ne hanno approfittato facendo invece poche cose ma fatte bene.


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Non ci vado da anni ma mi hai fatto venire voglia: più che altro di vedere le facce di quelli che ci vanno.



vai sereno che non è una partita di calcio che mi fa andare in giro nervoso...
tutto sommato, ci sono cose molto più importanti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Maggio 2019)

Il Milan è morto da 2 mesi, cosa vi fa pensare ad una vittoria, contro il Bologna in gran forma tra l'altro?
Sarà un'altra partita indegna fino alla fine del campionato, soprattutto con quei due abomini sugli esterni in attacco.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è morto da 2 mesi, cosa vi fa pensare ad una vittoria, contro il Bologna in gran forma tra l'altro?
> Sarà un'altra partita indegna fino alla fine del campionato, soprattutto con quei due abomini sugli esterni in attacco.



Le probabilità sono alte, 
ma le certezze non ci sono, e finché non ci sono certezze c'è speranza...

è stato un campionato troppo strano e altalenante per non poter regalare ancora qualche colpo a sorpresa, 
anche per noi che fondamentalmente facciamo ridere...


----------



## Didaco (6 Maggio 2019)

C'è solo una cosa che mi fa sperare. I nostri vecchietti alla ricerca del rinnovo di contratto. Non mi stupirei di una buona partita dei vari Abate, Biglia, Zapata (anche se per lui penso non ci siano dubbi che rimane).


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla GDS*




Beh se si perde stasera che perdano allora tutte le altre. Peggio di essere fuori dalla Champions c'è solo entrare in Europa League da sesti/settimi classificati, il che vorrebbe dire iniziare i preliminari a luglio compromettendo l'intera stagione.


----------



## Black (6 Maggio 2019)

ma nessuno dei nostri per questa partita ha detto qualcosa tipo "mancano 4 finali" ?


----------



## PM3 (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Beh se si perde stasera che perdano allora tutte le altre. Peggio di essere fuori dalla Champions c'è solo entrare in Europa League da sesti/settimi classificati, il che vorrebbe dire iniziare i preliminari a luglio compromettendo l'intera stagione.



A guardare l'atalanta non si direbbe che i preliminari compromettano la stagione...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> A guardare l'atalanta non si direbbe che i preliminari compromettano la stagione...



Altra leggenda metropolitana dei perdenti. 

L' Ajax ha fatto i preliminari ed è ancora li .


----------



## Black (6 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Altra leggenda metropolitana dei perdenti.
> 
> L' Ajax ha fatto i preliminari ed è ancora li .



esatto. Tra l'altro il Milan è senza impegni infrasettimanali da novembre, ma in una condizione fisica ridicola


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2019)

Scusate ma ci credete che non riesco a capire su che canale sia su Sky. 

Con sto c di decoder nuovo non si capisce nulla.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma ci credete che non riesco a capire su che canale sia su Sky.
> 
> Con sto c di decoder nuovo non si capisce nulla.



che decoder nuovo ?

penso siano i soliti 202 e 251
anche perchè su 201 c'è il tennis live e su 203 il manchester city nel recupero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> che decoder nuovo ?
> 
> penso siano i soliti 202 e 251



Sky Platinum di sto C che non ci capisco nulla.. no 202 non c'è nella programmazione.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sky Platinum di sto C che non ci capisco nulla.. no 202 non c'è nella programmazione.



ho trovato le faq di questo decoder,ma non parla di nuova numerazione per il calcio


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho trovato le faq di questo decoder,ma non parla di nuova numerazione per il calcio



A ok. Grazie ora certo 

Ps: togli l'url diretto


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Beh se si perde stasera che perdano allora tutte le altre. Peggio di essere fuori dalla Champions c'è solo entrare in Europa League da sesti/settimi classificati, il che vorrebbe dire iniziare i preliminari a luglio compromettendo l'intera stagione.



A me l'Europa League fa francamente ******, in due stagioni non abbiamo visto una partita decente. Un solo avversario serio, l'Arsenal.
Essendo poi costretti a ruotare la rosa finiamo per fare figure barbine anche con avversari modesti (non solo noi, succede a tutte le italiane).
Io la eviterei volentieri ma è pure sempre una vetrina internazionale e fa comodo per i conti disastrati che abbiamo.

Intanto però vinciamole tutte (magari) e stiamo a vedere quello che succede.


----------



## andreima (6 Maggio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> ma nessuno dei nostri per questa partita ha detto qualcosa tipo "mancano 4 finali" ?



Forse hanno capito che porta leggermente iella


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Beh se si perde stasera che perdano allora tutte le altre. Peggio di essere fuori dalla Champions c'è solo entrare in Europa League da sesti/settimi classificati, il che vorrebbe dire iniziare i preliminari a luglio compromettendo l'intera stagione.



Questa cosa è una leggenda metropolitana, l'Atalanta ha fatto i preliminari e gioca a mille.
Non possiamo permetterci di stare fuori dall'Europa del tutto, sia finanziariamente che per quanto riguarda il prestigio e il ranking uefa. Ovviamente saltare i preliminari sarebbe fondamentale, ma farli non sarebbe una tragedia. Sicuramente meglio fare qualche trasferta in Ungheria o Estonia che andare in America a prendere sberle in amichevoli inutili


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

*Ufficiali


Di seguito le formazioni ufficiali di Milan-Bologna.
Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma G.; Abate, Musacchio, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu.
A disposizione: Reina, A. Donnarumma, Conti, Laxalt, Bakayoko, Bertolacci, Mauri, Borini, Castillejo, Cutrone. Allenatore: Gennaro Gattuso.

Bologna (4-2-3-1): Skorupski; Calabresi, Danilo, Lyanco, Dijks; Pulgar, Poli; Orsolini, Svanberg, Sansone; Palacio.
A disposizione: Da Costa, Santurro, Corbo, Helander, Paz, Donsah, Krejci, Dzemaili, Destro, Edera, Falcinelli, Santander. Allenatore: Sinisa Mihajlovic.*


----------



## 7vinte (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> 
> Di seguito le formazioni ufficiali di Milan-Bologna.
> ...



Suso


----------



## andreima (6 Maggio 2019)

Niente oh.. speriamo nel miracolohh


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> Di seguito le formazioni ufficiali di Milan-Bologna.
> ...



Ragazzi uniti e feroci. Sfondiamo questo Bologna e andiamo a prenderci il quarto posto. Serve spostare l'equilibrio divino e tutti insieme di può fare. Forza Milan!


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Suso



è più forte di lui,non ce la fa a panchinarlo.
sapevo sarebbe finita così,anche se lo davano in panchina


----------



## Petrecte (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> Di seguito le formazioni ufficiali di Milan-Bologna.
> ...



Suso e Biglia... allora lo fa apposta dai...


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> Di seguito le formazioni ufficiali di Milan-Bologna.
> ...



Quindi Bakayoko fuori per il ritardo? La multa e il ritiro non sono sufficienti?


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

questa difesa inedita mi fa molta paura,specie a destra con abate che a malapena ha un tempo di autonomia.
io avrei messo borini in copertura,perchè abate non ce la fa a tornare quando spinge.


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> Di seguito le formazioni ufficiali di Milan-Bologna.
> ...



Io mi chiedo come si fa a tenere fuori Bakayoko, alla luce poi delle indiscrezioni che lo vorrebbero non riscattabile. Cioè teniamo fuori l'unico che teneva in piedi il centrocampo per fare un piacere all'avversario? 
La volta scorsa piatek oggi Bakayoko, decisioni per me inspiegabili. 
A questo punto mi aspetto che tenga fuori Paqueta per fare giocare Mauri. 

Stiamo diventando la Longobarda.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Maggio 2019)

Suso e Biglia, booooooooooo


----------



## iceman. (6 Maggio 2019)

Si gioca in 7 ragazzi.
Suso,Chalanoglu,Biglia e Rodriguez, bella roba.


----------



## varvez (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma che ********* mio dio, Baka in panchina e Biglia in campo


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> Di seguito le formazioni ufficiali di Milan-Bologna.
> ...



Suso e Biglia titolari. Fuori Bakayoko e Paquetà mezzala. A casa mia è boicottaggio. Gattuso non lo voglio più vedere neanche in fotografia. Gli auguro di proseguire la sua carriera in serie C. Uzbeka, però.


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> C'è solo una cosa che mi fa sperare. I nostri vecchietti alla ricerca del rinnovo di contratto. Non mi stupirei di una buona partita dei vari Abate, Biglia, Zapata (anche se per lui penso non ci siano dubbi che rimane).



Chiaro, anche perché salverebbero la faccia qualificandosi per l'EL che è l'unica competizione europea alla loro altezza.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Che apatia che mi han fatto venire a guardare le partite del Milan, maledetti


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma che ********* mio dio, Baka in panchina e Biglia in campo



Non gli avrà visto veleno negli occhi la capra


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Marocchi insopportabile.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Maggio 2019)

Dai Gattuso sta facendo di tutto per danneggiarci è palese


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2019)

Vedo la grinta di Suso e capisco che è il momento di un caffé doppio per restare sveglio.


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Ultima chiamata personale...se anche stasera non si vince...saluto tutti voi e ci rivedremo solo se arriveranno Conte (o paritetico), SMS, Everton, Pepé o similiari


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Il ritiro gli ha proprio messo il sangue agli occhi...


----------



## Lambro (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma quanti inutili tiri da fuori area facciamo?
Quest'anno ma anche l'anno scorso ne avrò contati centinaia, sempre forzati sempre da 30 metri al 95% tutti alti 18 metri o a lato di 14.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Il ritiro gli ha proprio messo il sangue agli occhi...



Tutta un'altra cosa ora...


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

Piatek si deve svegliare, dorme da un po’


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

È angosciante vedere questa squadra giocare.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Maggio 2019)

Non riesco a vederla...

La squadra ci sta mettendo del veleno? Si tocca con mano? I ragazzi son gagliardi?

Vabbé, giochiamo con l'armata felsinea non lo dimentichiamo...


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Suso non lo reggo più


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2019)

rigore netto


----------



## 6milan (6 Maggio 2019)

Io mi sto evitando quest'ulteriore strazio, dopo Torino mi sono ripromesso che ricomincerò a guardare da questa estate


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Però adesso meriteremmo il gol...dai ragazziiiiiii


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Santo Dio quanto è scarso Ritardo


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Orsolini per poco ci fa la festa


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Maggio 2019)

Cosa ha sbagliato Orsolini, naturalmente Rodriguez imbarazzante.


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Ed ecco che lo stavamo per prendere.....imbarazzanti in difesa...Donnarumma con la faccia...miracolati


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2019)

ma non era rigore quello su kessi? o ho visto male


----------



## R41D3N (6 Maggio 2019)

Che buco clamoroso. Rodriguez è osceno!


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

A Suso darei 5 milioni di legnate sui denti


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2019)

Che squadra oscena ... un pò di veleno per favore


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Marocchi insopportabile.



gobbo ed ex bologna,profilo ideale per stasera su sky


----------



## R41D3N (6 Maggio 2019)

Dietro si balla!


----------



## davoreb (6 Maggio 2019)

Rigore netto


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Maggio 2019)

noia totale


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2019)

Davvero incredibile Gattuso riesce a distruggere i giocatori


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Un centrocampo composto da Pulgar e Poli dovrebbe essere divorato...e invece non vediamo palla e dietro balliamo a ripetizione


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

come sospettavo con questa difesa ad ogni azione rischiamo di prendere goal,per essere tranquilli dobbiamo segnare almeno due volte


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Marocchi ha detto che Chalanoglu è un giocatore unico.maledetti troll


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

E anche Piatek è ora che si dia una svegliata...non ne tiene più una che sia una.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Maggio 2019)

Il veleno ce l'hanno loro comunque. Siamo impacciati, intimoriti, senza gioco né personalità ma questo già lo sapevamo


----------



## sunburn (6 Maggio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Io mi sto evitando quest'ulteriore strazio, dopo Torino mi sono ripromesso che ricomincerò a guardare da questa estate



Ripensaci! Ti sei già perso 50 passaggi "gagliardi" a Donnarumma.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Anche il Bologna di mihajlovic ha un’idea offensiva migliore della nostra.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ci stanno prendendo a pallonate. Come tutti.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

biglia gioca da fermo come seedorf dell'ultima stagione,solo che l'olandese nelle gare decisive non sbagliava


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Rotto Biglia. Che cesso.


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Poli sta maramaldeggiando a centrocampo...addirittura Kessié ne subisce la "fisicità"...non siamo alla frutta...siamo all'ammazza-caffé


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Biglia è un rottame...Mirabelli di melma


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Complimenti per l’acquisto di biglia. Ma no, non si sapeva che era fragile.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Maggio 2019)

Siamo veramente inguardabili, incredibile come neanche 5 giorni di ritiro siano serviti a dare una scossa.
Biglia rotto... Madonna che catorci!!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Maggio 2019)

Adesso accendo il televisore... Ma visto quello che scrivete forse farei meglio ad andare a bermi una birretta (dove non c'è la TV ovviamente)...


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Maggio 2019)

biglia peggio di pato


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2019)

Biglia è da casa di riposo, dai...


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Biglia rotto è la prima buona notizia della serata...adesso vedremo Baka se ha somatizzato la cattiva pubblicità mediatica


----------



## Pit96 (6 Maggio 2019)

Stanno creando un bel po' di occasioni quelli del Bologna

Biglia altro rottame che finisce in infermeria a far compagnia a Conti e Caldara


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rotto Biglia. Che cesso.



Mi ricordo Franco Melli come se la rideva (anche se non con tono irrisorio, ma con sorriso amaro) quando diceva che Lotito aveva tirato il pacco a Fassone e Mirabelli, e questo un giorno dopo la firma di Biglia.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

e dai Piatek pure tu,potevi tirare qui o metterti davanti con il corpo prendendo rigore


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Abbiamo una squadra di rottami.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma fisicamente stanno a pezzi,ma che cavolo combinano


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

jose mauri ??????

qui c'è malafede signori

BASTA


----------



## 6milan (6 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ripensaci! Ti sei già perso 50 passaggi "gagliardi" a Donnarumma.



L'assurdità continua, quando era infortunato e giocava reina che di piedi é bravo nn gliela passavano mai, con lui che ad ogni retropassaggio é un sospiro si bah


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma fisicamente stanno a pezzi,ma che cavolo combinano



Tutta colpa della preparazione di Montella. Ne paghiamo ancora le conseguenze.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Maggio 2019)

Mette Jose Mauri... no va beh, chiudiamola qui


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Si può dire che ha fallito miseramente?


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2019)

Entra Jose Mauri e non Bakayoko?????


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Baka si rifiuta di entrare. Anarchia.


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Bakayoko ha finito al Milan...


----------



## Sotiris (6 Maggio 2019)

Entra José Mauri?
Malafede pura. Mi dispiace malafede pura.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

dal labiale si sono insultati in diretta,mi è sembrato di leggere un vaffa in inglese


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Maggio 2019)

Bakayoko da rispedire al mittente.


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2019)

Tutti Gattuso li trova i problemi coi giocatori. Tutti lui.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Maggio 2019)

Siamo alla frutta, c è poco da dire


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma avet visto la scena tra Gattuso e Bakayoko?


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Maggio 2019)

questa squadra è morta


----------



## Heaven (6 Maggio 2019)

Non ci posso credere


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso non ha più lo spogliatoio sotto controllo, si dovrebbero dimettere anche Paolo e Leo che non l'hanno cacciato a pedate a tempo debito


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

non posso reggere di essere umiliati da nonno palacio,questo ci perseguita dai tempi dell'inter


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso è proprio oltre la frutta


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Io davvero non so più cosa pensare...a me Gattuso sembra sempre più un sabotatore


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2019)

Il ritiro è servito molto! Bravi ,complimenti.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma avet visto la scena tra Gattuso e Bakayoko?



puoi riportare ?


----------



## Wildbone (6 Maggio 2019)

Ora ditemi, il Bologna ha giocatori superiori al Milan? 
Allora perché le prendiamo anche da questi? Spiegatemelo, voi che dite che la rosa fa schifo e che quindi Gattuso può fare poco con questa materia prima. Cioè, va bene dire che abbiamo una rosa inferiore all'Inter, alla Roma, alla Lazio ecc. ma qui siamo contro il Bologna, santo cielo, e le stiamo prendendo comunque, a livello tattico e fisico.


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Maggio 2019)

Sto fumando dalle orecchie. Che scene tocca vedere. Ora pure Mauri in campo dio........


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2019)

Baka sfancula Gattuso. Ottimo lavoro della società.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Ci stanno mettendo sotto di brutto


----------



## Molenko (6 Maggio 2019)

Bakayoko vergognoso, via dal Milan questo demente.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Maggio 2019)

Presi a pallate, presi a pallate


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Gli stanno giocando contro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma avete visto la faccia di Crutone durante il siparietto? Per me Gattuso è fuori di testa oltre i livelli di ridolini


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

che fa kessie,è la terza volta che manda in porta il bologna con tocchi sballati arretrati


----------



## Lucocco 2 (6 Maggio 2019)

Bakayoko indegno. Vergogna


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Maggio 2019)

La squadra è andata oramai...


----------



## Teddy (6 Maggio 2019)

Adoro Baka, ma se davvero si è rifiutato di entrare può tranquillamente tornare al Chelsea.


----------



## vegitto4 (6 Maggio 2019)

cmq Bakayoko non si può permettere di dire che non entra, scusate. Gattuso può avere tutte le colpe del mondo, ma Baka ha avuto un atteggiamento inaccettabile


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tutti Gattuso li trova i problemi coi giocatori. Tutti lui.



Eppure con i due campionissimi Suso e Calha va d'accordissimo


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2019)

Non la sto vedendo perché sono all’estero, mi pare di capire per fortuna che sono all’estero


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Maggio 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto la faccia di Crutone durante il siparietto? Per me Gattuso è fuori di testa oltre i livelli di ridolini



Che faccia ha fatto Cutrone?


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Maggio 2019)

Con Gattuso devono andarsene in tanti, a partire da chi ha lasciato andare tutto in malora.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> puoi riportare ?



Biglia infortunato,si stava riscaldando baka. Gattuso gli ha detto di entrare ma lui ha risposto che non era pronto. Gattuso ha fatto entrare Mauri e poi c'è stata un scenetta in panchina con baka che gli ha detto qualcosa e Gattuso gli ha fatto il gesto tipo dopo tiriamo i conti.


----------



## Wildbone (6 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso ha devastato il Milan a livello psicofisico.
Già la sconfitta di Benevento con gol di testa del portiere era un segnale bello chiaro di come stesse lentamente uccidendo questa squadra.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

di occasioni ne abbiamo avute,ma come al solito per fare un goal ce ne servono dieci.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Questo non è il Milan...


----------



## R41D3N (6 Maggio 2019)

Vergognosi su ogni fronte. Non si salva nessuno. Ma quando parte la contestazione??


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non la sto vedendo perché sono all’estero, mi pare di capire per fortuna che sono all’estero



Sì, eviti di mangiarti il fegato, sei molto fortunato.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2019)

Baka non si è rifiutato di entrare. È chiaro comunque che Gattuso non ha assolutamente in mano lo spogliatoio


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Maggio 2019)

non riesco nemmeno a guardare piu il milan...e la prima volta che mi sono stancato propio


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi non iniziamo. Odio o non odio per Gattuso, baka non si deve permettere di non entrare in campo, perché viene lautamente pagato per farlo. Piccolo uomo, ancora più piccolo professionista.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Maggio 2019)

Io detesto gattuso e lo avrei esonerato a settembre...

Mi fa schifo come allenatore e ho cominciato a rivalutarlo (in negativo) anche come uomo...

Ma uno che si rifiuta di entrare, tantopiù nel momento del bisogno (e mi dispiace che sia Baka perché lo ritengo uno dei migliori di questa squadra disgraziata), è da prendere a calci nel sedere da qui sino a Londra...


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

A questo non lo ammonisce mai però


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non iniziamo. Odio o non odio per Gattuso, baka non si deve permettere di non entrare in campo, perché viene lautamente pagato per farlo. Piccolo uomo, ancora più piccolo professionista.



Gli aveva detto che non era pronto con il riscaldamento... Gattuso voleva buttarlo nella mischia senza farlo riscaldare


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

questa è l'unica occasione per jose mauri,se è un giocatore di calcio lo dimostri stasera nella gara decisiva o sparisca da milanello


----------



## Sotiris (6 Maggio 2019)

Io ho visto la scena. Gattuso ha perso la testa e agito d'istinto. Bakayoko non si è rifiutato di entrare ha solo fatto capire che aveva bisogno di un attimo ancora.


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non iniziamo. Odio o non odio per Gattuso, baka non si deve permettere di non entrare in campo, perché viene lautamente pagato per farlo. Piccolo uomo, ancora più piccolo professionista.



E gattuso che sta facendo per beccare quel popo di stipendio?

Ha bruciato tutti... io sto con Baka.


----------



## vegitto4 (6 Maggio 2019)

ma che significa scusa? Biglie si è infortunato, entri subito. Ti riscaldi dopo


----------



## Black (6 Maggio 2019)

Solito schifo. Il Bologna sembra uno squadrone. Com è possibile?


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gli aveva detto che non era pronto con il riscaldamento... Gattuso voleva buttarlo nella mischia senza farlo riscaldare



vabbè ma la gara era iniziata da venti minuti,nel prepartita si allenano anche i panchinari
non è che stavi da un'ora fermo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso ha distrutto pure un gruppo.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> E gattuso che sta facendo per beccare quel popo di stipendio?
> 
> Ha bruciato tutti... io sto con Baka.



Confondi le capacità professionali con l'essere professionale. Mi farei qualche domanda.


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Maggio 2019)

Manco con le mani.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gli aveva detto che non era pronto con il riscaldamento... Gattuso voleva buttarlo nella mischia senza farlo riscaldare



E lui entra in campo e si riscalda in campo, come succede ogni volta che si fa male qualcuno in tutte le squadre. Non scherziamo.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Rinnovo!!!!!


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

goooooooooooooooolllll

SUSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

Susooooooooooo....

Alla faccia di chi non ti vuole in campo!


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

ha azzeccato un tiro,amen


----------



## Pit96 (6 Maggio 2019)

Susooooooo

Alziamo la clausola


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Non riesco nemmeno a gioire.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Maggio 2019)

Vantaggio piovuto dal cielo ma quanto durerà?


----------



## Prealpi (6 Maggio 2019)

Sembra che abbia mandato Gattuso due volte a quel paese, se è così nonostante detesti l'allenatore è gravissimo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Maggio 2019)

L'entusiasmo di Leonardo al gol dice tutto...


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> E lui entra in campo e si riscalda in campo, come succede ogni volta che si fa male qualcuno in tutte le squadre. Non scherziamo.



Ma non scherzare tu! Basta uno scatto per mandarti in infermeria.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Maggio 2019)

Manco riesco ad esultare...

Adesso tutti e 11 in difesa a difendere il risultato, eh gattuso?


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

adesso facciamo il secondo e non difendiamo che poi lo prendiamo come contro l'udinese


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> E gattuso che sta facendo per beccare quel popo di stipendio?
> 
> Ha bruciato tutti... io sto con Baka.



Non esiste che con la squadra in 10 chiedi tempo per scaldarti.. Professionalità zero


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

dai dai che aumenta il cartellino


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Maggio 2019)

Per la legge dei grandi numeri segna Sugo  e ora tutti dietro col coltello tra i denti mi raccomando &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Maggio 2019)

guarda caso come ha segnato? stando dentro il campo al limite dell'area e non sperduto a bordocampo


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rinnovo!!!!!



Esattamente... come avevamo ipotizzato. Questo si è messo a passeggiare per il rinnovo... 
Vinciamo sta partita e facciamone altri 3 per favore... che sta cosa mi manda ai matti..


----------



## Wildbone (6 Maggio 2019)

Gran gol, perfetto per quello che sa fare lui, dribbling secco e tiro, cosa che non può far mai giocando come ala, dove ogni dribbling non porta ad alcuna conclusione. Suso è molto più trequartista di attaccante esterno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2019)

Rinnovo a 8 milioni, fondamentale!!!!!


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Comunque anche a me è parso che Baka abbia solo chiesto qualche momento in più per scaldarsi. Che ci sia stata da parte sua una sorta di ripicca può essere...ma Gattuso non può perdere la testa così e bruciare il ragazzo con 3 partite ancora da giocare...3 ipotetiche finalissime...

Se Baka è stato stupido...l'allenatore è stato idiota


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2019)

I nostri fisicamente sembrano scoppiati. Ma che hanno combinato staff e Gattuso?


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2019)

Dai ragazzi speriamo di esserci sbloccati, non era possibile che dominasse il Bologna. Ora inizia un'altra partita.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma non scherzare tu! Basta uno scatto per mandarti in infermeria.



Infatti mauri è in infermeria e lo è chiunque entra senza riscaldamento. Si entra in campo e si continua in campo ad allenarsi, come si fa dalla prima divisione. Se ha paura sta fermo, ma entra in campo. La tua opinione su Guttuso ti fa vedere il mondo in maniera distorta.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque anche a me è parso che Baka abbia solo chiesto qualche momento in più per scaldarsi. Che ci sia stata da parte sua una sorta di ripicca può essere...ma Gattuso non può perdere la testa così e bruciare il ragazzo con 3 partite ancora da giocare...3 ipotetiche finalissime...
> 
> Se Baka è stato stupido...l'allenatore è stato idiota



se così fosse allora si chiarirebbero negli spogliatoi a fine primo tempo e nella ripresa potrebbe entrare,ma qualcosa mi fa credere che ora non giocherà più come montolivo


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Donnarumma ha rotto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma non scherzare tu! Basta uno scatto per mandarti in infermeria.



Ma dai su.. Mauri come mai è entrato subito? Baka voleva solo far capire di non aver gradito multa e panchina


----------



## Wildbone (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma anche basta con sta discussione su Bakayoko. È stato un idiota a non entrare subito, punto.
Ciò non toglie che il Milan di Gattuso rischia di farsi portare a spasso anche dal Bologna, a livello tattico. E questo non è certo un problema di rosa (che di problemi ne ha, eh, ma contro il Bologna non vale questa cosa).


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Maggio 2019)

Il nostro rinomato tiki taka in area piccola stava nuovamente costando caro...

Che schifo...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

donnaruma quando lo vendiamo ?


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Infatti mauri è in infermeria e lo è chiunque entra senza riscaldamento. Si entra in campo e si continua in campo ad allenarsi, come si fa dalla prima divisione. Se ha paura sta fermo, ma entra in campo. La tua opinione su Guttuso ti fa vedere il mondo in maniera distorta.



Non è matematica la cosa sai?

Mauri ha un corpo piccolo. Baka è un titano e ci vuole ben altro riscaldamento.

Un po' di anatomia non farebbe male


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Rodriguez perde due tempi solo per mantenere l'equilibrio


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> donnaruma quando lo vendiamo ?



Spero presto ed al massimo possibile...


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non è matematica la cosa sai?
> 
> Mauri ha un corpo piccolo. Baka è un titano e ci vuole ben altro riscaldamento.
> 
> Un po' di anatomia non farebbe male



Dai si va bene, tanto non ha senso discutere.


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma dai su.. Mauri come mai è entrato subito? Baka voleva solo far capire di non aver gradito multa e panchina



Sei serio?

Mauri pur di andare in campo ci andrebbe zoppo...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Maggio 2019)

Gran botta di Mauri


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

abate per ora sta reggendo,anche se con un paio di sbandamenti,ma penso serva borini nella ripresa.


----------



## sunburn (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Sei serio?
> 
> Mauri pur di andare in campo ci andrebbe zoppo...



Solo per questo merita di giocare più dello sventolatore di magliette.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non è matematica la cosa sai?
> 
> Mauri ha un corpo piccolo. Baka è un titano e ci vuole ben altro riscaldamento.
> 
> Un po' di anatomia non farebbe male



Concordo al 100%. Ripeto: Gattuso non ha agito a sangue freddo nell'interesse del Milan ma d'istinto per orgoglio. Se Biglia ha ün infortunio grave questa mossa costerà carissima al Milan.


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> E gattuso che sta facendo per beccare quel popo di stipendio?
> 
> Ha bruciato tutti... io sto con Baka.



Sai che fa freddo a Milano?
Colpa di Gattuso...

Ma per favore!
Io credo che Baka voleva un attimo per potersi preparare, 
non che non volesse entrare, ma Gattuso a sto giro non ha colpe. 

Dai su.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Sei serio?
> U
> Mauri pur di andare in campo ci andrebbe zoppo...



Quello che dovrebbe fare uno pagato milioni x calciare un pallone.. Baka uomo da nulla, ora di capisce come mai a Londra l'hanno dato via senza pensarci 5 minuti.. Oltretutto dopo 2 figuracce come quelle che ha sul groppone invece di essere umile fa pure il fenomeno.. Uomo squadra proprio...


----------



## Molenko (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> E gattuso che sta facendo per beccare quel popo di stipendio?
> 
> Ha bruciato tutti... io sto con Baka.



Stai zitto.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Partita difficile mentalmente. Meglio di quello che pensavo. qualcuno gli attributi li sta mettendo. C'è però tanta paura e si vede.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2019)

Partita tesissima, crolleremo di nervi in qualche modo senza dubbio


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Suso "questa è una partita da non perdere"... Musacchio "dobbiamo stare accorti in difesa"... ma per la miseria, si gioca per vincere e farne dieci, non per non prendere goal... pareggio e vittoria non sono la stessa cosa.. questo dipende da Rino...


----------



## Dany20 (6 Maggio 2019)

Qualcuno può spiegarmi cos'è successo tra Rino e Baka?


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Concordo al 100%. Ripeto: Gattuso non ha agito a sangue freddo nell'interesse del Milan ma d'istinto per orgoglio. Se Biglia ha ün infortunio grave questa mossa costerà carissima al Milan.



Esattamente il mio pensiero. Non difendo Bakayoko sia chiaro, è evidente che ci ha messo del suo per palesare disappunto...ma chi fa l'interesse della squadra non può permettersi di fare il duro e puro con lui...quando per mesi ha sopportato e supportato atteggiamenti da bella lavanderina in campo da parte di Suso e Calha.

Spero solo che dietro ci sia la regia di Leonardo...che abbia scagliato il francesone contro il calabrese per rendere ancor più evidenti le ragioni tecniche di un esonero a fine anno, con tanto di riscatto per baka


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non è matematica la cosa sai?
> 
> Mauri ha un corpo piccolo. Baka è un titano e ci vuole ben altro riscaldamento.
> 
> Un po' di anatomia non farebbe male




Ahahahaha ahahaha
Tu non hai mai e dico mai calpestato un terreno di gioco. 

Hai mai messo una divisa di calcio?!
Ahahah ahahahaha

Ora per prepararti se sei grosso ci impieghi di piu a preparati,
pazzesco!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2019)

Mi sembra che il gol di Suso abbia sciolto un po' la tensione, nel finale stavamo giocando meglio.
Speriamo solo che negli spogliatoi la tensione non rinasca!!


----------



## Lucocco 2 (6 Maggio 2019)

Sventola le maglie degli avversari, fa ritardi agli allenamenti, si rifiuta di entrare in campo. Ho dimenticato qualcosa? E c'è pure chi lo difende....


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Maggio 2019)

Raga ma quanto voleva per riscaldarsi. Gattuso come allenatore vale zero, Ma Baka qui ha toppato.


----------



## Molenko (6 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha ahahaha
> Tu non hai mai e dico mai calpestato un terreno di gioco.
> 
> Hai mai messo una divisa di calcio?!
> ...


Non merita neanche mezza risposta, lascialo perdere.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può spiegarmi cos'è successo tra Rino e Baka?



C'è il topic. Leggi.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che dovrebbe fare uno pagato milioni x calciare un pallone.. Baka uomo da nulla, ora di capisce come mai a Londra l'hanno dato via senza pensarci 5 minuti.. Oltretutto dopo 2 figuracce come quelle che ha sul groppone invece di essere umile fa pure il fenomeno.. Uomo squadra proprio...



veramente incredibile, soprattutto dopo il primo episodio. eppure è pieno di gente che lo difende. altri giocatori magari vengono bollati o insultati per molto meno. che poi il divertimento di insultare un giocatore per di più della propria squadra. vabbè ormai rinuncio a capire certe logiche.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Maggio 2019)

Primi 10 minuti discreti, poi solita partita mediocre, controllata dal Bologna. Gol casuale


----------



## iceman. (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Primi 10 minuti discreti, poi solita partita mediocre, controllata dal Bologna. Gol casuale



Risultato bugiardo, il bologna ha creato più di noi.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> veramente incredibile, soprattutto dopo il primo episodio. eppure è pieno di gente che lo difende. altri giocatori magari vengono bollati o insultati per molto meno. che poi il divertimento di insultare un giocatore per di più della propria squadra. vabbè ormai rinuncio a capire certe logiche.



Lo difendono perché Rino ha catalizzato la rabbia generale della tifoseria. Qui ci stanno due errori. Il primo di Rino, che lo ha messo fuori e lo ha messo al centro dell'attenzione mediatica in un momento delicato. Ingenuità che pagheremo cara, come la conferenza depressa. Poi ci sta il suo errore, quello di non entrare, mancanza di professionalità.

C'è da dire che forse l'idea dell'attenzione mediatica potrebbe essere idea della società per non riscattarlo... ma sinceramente non penso che Leo sia così ingenuo...


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Direi che sul "fuck off mate" possiamo salutare il francese


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2019)

Quando dissi dopo la pagliacciata Acerbi che non l'avrei riscattato più a Bakayoko presi insulti, scherni e reputazioni negative.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Lo difendono perché Rino ha catalizzato la rabbia generale della tifoseria. *Qui ci stanno due errori. Il primo di Rino, che lo ha messo fuori e lo ha messo al centro dell'attenzione mediatica in un momento delicato. Ingenuità che pagheremo cara, come la conferenza depressa. Poi ci sta il suo errore, quello di non entrare, mancanza di professionalità.*
> 
> C'è da dire che forse l'idea dell'attenzione mediatica potrebbe essere idea della società per non riscattarlo... ma sinceramente non penso che Leo sia così ingenuo...



Questa è la posizione più equilibrata che condivido.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Direi che sul "fuck off mate" possiamo salutare il francese


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Maggio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> veramente incredibile, soprattutto dopo il primo episodio. eppure è pieno di gente che lo difende. altri giocatori magari vengono bollati o insultati per molto meno. che poi il divertimento di insultare un giocatore per di più della propria squadra. vabbè ormai rinuncio a capire certe logiche.



È facile da capire, si ragiona per simpatie, baka è stato portato da Leo quindi gode di immunità , fosse stato un acquisto di Mirabelli avresti letto una caterva di insulti


----------



## R41D3N (6 Maggio 2019)

Questa situazione è stata gestita malissimo, c'era da pensare al bene della squadra e non fare prevalere il proprio ego. La pagheremo carissima


----------



## uolfetto (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Lo difendono perché Rino ha catalizzato la rabbia generale della tifoseria. Qui ci stanno due errori. Il primo di Rino, che lo ha messo fuori e lo ha messo al centro dell'attenzione mediatica in un momento delicato. Ingenuità che pagheremo cara, come la conferenza depressa. Poi ci sta il suo errore, quello di non entrare, mancanza di professionalità.
> 
> C'è da dire che forse l'idea dell'attenzione mediatica potrebbe essere idea della società per non riscattarlo... ma sinceramente non penso che Leo sia così ingenuo...



io due che hanno fatto quella roba a fine partita con la lazio non li voglio più vedere manco disegnati altro che riscatto fossero pure messi e cristiano ronaldo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Sventola le maglie degli avversari, fa ritardi agli allenamenti, si rifiuta di entrare in campo. Ho dimenticato qualcosa? E c'è pure chi lo difende....



Il mio giocatore preferito tra quelli della rosa di quest anno.
Ma indifendibile anche in virtú dei recenti avvenimenti.

Per me la cosa é premeditata. Evidentemente le condizioni di riscatto sono giá definite e lui vuole evitare di essere riscattato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2019)

Giocando come nel primo tempo comunque la vittoria ce la scordiamo, anche il gol è arrivato su uno spunto personale per il resto 0 azioni sensate

Giocando con questo nervosismo il crollo è dietro l'angolo

Menzione d'onore a Donnarumma che per poco ci costava il solito gol con il solito passaggino corto ai difensori, imbarazzante


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Maggio 2019)

60° borini per paquetà


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Comunque Ignazio vecchio cuore rossonero


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

A Firenze Montolivo titolare


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

Piatek è troppo solo


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

oh ma non segna mai il turco,come caspita fai con la porta davanti a tirarla alta


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

E quando segna questo!!!


----------



## Milancholy (6 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Questa è la posizione più equilibrata che condivido.



Baka ha retto a lungo la baracca ed era a mio avviso uno dei perni da cui ripartire. Ha oggettivamente (e reiteratamente) sbagliato (a squadra sbracata) e ne e pagherà (pagheremo) le conseguenze.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma come fa chala con quel tiro a non segnare ogni partita qualcuno me lo deve spiegare.. blah


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

davanti alla porta, tira alto .., la balistica


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

questo era fuorigioco eh,angolo regalato


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Comunque il gioco di Rino ha sedato anche "Bum Bum" Piatek


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Mamma mia sto turco,


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

stiamo sbagliando a coprirci lasciando campo al bologna.
non si può giocare in contropiede in casa e possesso agli altri,a meno che non sia il city o il barca


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2019)

Quanto è scarso la turca


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> stiamo sbagliando a coprirci lasciando campo al bologna.
> non si può giocare in contropiede in casa e possesso agli altri,a meno che non sia il city o il barca



No puoi giocare in contropiede anche contro i ragazzini dell'oratorio, ma devi saperlo fare. Ricordatemi un nostro goal in contropiede...


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> No puoi giocare in contropiede anche contro i ragazzini dell'oratorio, ma devi saperlo fare. Ricordatemi un nostro goal in contropiede...



no tu devi avere il possesso e giocare per segnare,perchè sei più forte e giochi in casa.
in questo caso poi ancora di più perchè sai di avere la difesa scarsa,non certo impenetrabile.


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Rinnovo anche per Abate


----------



## Pit96 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma non può mettere Castillejo invece che Borini?


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Inutile turco si è fatto pure male.


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Infortunato Calha...Borini rapidissimo nel riscaldamento...


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

ci manca l'ennesimo bidon ex che potrebbe purgarci,entra destro


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> no tu devi avere il possesso e giocare per segnare,perchè sei più forte e giochi in casa.
> in questo caso poi ancora di più perchè sai di avere la difesa scarsa,non certo impenetrabile.



Non discutevo di ideologie di gioco... discutevo che neanche questo sappiamo fare


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Maggio 2019)

Ho visto squadre retrocedere con maggiore dignità di come noi "lottiamo" per la champions...


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Destro.... facciamo il secondo per favore... per favore...


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

che rabbia Piatek costretto ad allargarsi sulla fascia ed aspettare qualcuno,perchè se lui si sposta in mezzo non c'è nessuno
è come avere una ferrari ed utilizzarla per fare il giro del palazzo di casa e non in corsa


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> che rabbia Piatek costretto ad allargarsi sulla fascia ed aspettare qualcuno,perchè se lui si sposta in mezzo non c'è nessuno



E non so se hai visto quanto ha dovuto aspettare prima che qualcuno, con la massima calma, arrivasse per fermarsi fuori area. Se eravamo una Atalanta a caso stavamo già in cinque dentro...


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Che danni che potrebbe creare per gli avversari Paquetà dietro le punte


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

borini,bravo uno di quelli che si impegna sempre pur con tutti i suoi limiti


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Gooooooollll

BORINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Maggio 2019)

Comunque Borini è sempre molto più incisivo di Caganoglu


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Leo e Maldini musi lunghissimi nonostante il 2-0


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

Comunque Borini alla fine dimostra sempre più concretezza del turco.

A dimostrazione di quanto ne capisce Gattuso


----------



## davoreb (6 Maggio 2019)

Grande paqueta


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

bravo paqueta'


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

adesso un ritorno alle origini con il cambio Piatek-Cutrone ?


----------



## Ambrole (6 Maggio 2019)

Biglia nn ce lo comprano nemmeno i cinesi


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Comunque Borini è sempre molto più incisivo di Caganoglu



Borini è un ragazzo che si impegna e può ricoprire molti ruoli. Un professionista con limiti tecnici. Non mi lamento di lui, serve uno così in ogni squadra. Ma ora serve il terzo goal...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Borini non è un campione ma ci mette sempre l’anima.


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2019)

Si rompe Biglia...facciamo l'1 a zero
Si rompe la turca...facciamo il due a zero. Gli infortuni delle pippe sono sempre salvifici


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2019)

Mi raccontate il secondo gol please?


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Si è rotto anche Zapata?


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2019)

Sembra che riusciremo a portarla a casa, speriamo dai.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2019)

Sempre preferito Borinho a Caganoglu e Susi


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi raccontate il secondo gol please?



Paquetà tira in porta dal limite,respinta del portiere e segna Borini sulla respinta


----------



## Milo (6 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Paquetà tira in porta dal limite,respinta del portiere e segna Borini sulla respinta



Grazie mille!

Il turco non ci sarebbe stato sulla respinta


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Maggio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Si rompe Biglia...facciamo l'1 a zero
> Si rompe la turca...facciamo il due a zero. Gli infortuni delle pippe sono sempre salvifici



ma infatti i nostri migliori risultati li abbiamo ottenuti con mezza squadra (di cessi) fuori.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

eccolo qua destro,l'avevo chiamato appena visto scaldarsi
mai una gara tranquilli


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque il gioco di Rino ha sedato anche "Bum Bum" Piatek



Ok, 
Fase offensiva inesistente,
ma lui dorme. 
Sbaglia appoggi, sbaglia a proteggere palla, 
non regge botta fisicamente. 
È giù.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Maggio 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Grazie mille!
> 
> Il turco non ci sarebbe stato sulla respinta



O l'avrebbe sparata in curva...


----------



## Pit96 (6 Maggio 2019)

Che dormita...


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Gol di Destro nemmeno da quotare...ma marcare qualcuno in mezzo all'area no????


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma non lo marcava proprio nessuno


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

adesso se toglie Piatek per Cutrone mi arrabbio sul serio.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

che gol da polli...


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Gol di Destro nemmeno da quotare...ma marcare qualcuno in mezzo all'area no????



Credo kessie non sia salito allineandosi alla difesa. Comunque non quotato davvero il goal di destro. Per questo serve il terzo..


----------



## Pit96 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma che buffone sto arbitro


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ridicoli


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Non aspettava altro di bello


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2019)

Che scemo sto Porchettà


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Arbitro indegno.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

non ci posso credere,cos'è questo rosso ???
l'arbitro non si può mettere in una mischia sbattendo cartellini in faccia stupendosi se lo sfiori.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma sti cani in divisa gialla sempre noi li troviamo???


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Maggio 2019)

classe arbitrale da ufficio inchieste, ma che schifo è ?


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Espulsione allucinante a Paquetà...sono dei killer...altroché


----------



## chicagousait (6 Maggio 2019)

Subire gol da Destro e ora l'espulsione di Paqueta


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Maggio 2019)

Ingenuità non da poco.


----------



## Wildbone (6 Maggio 2019)

Da 2 a 0 a 2-1 ed espulsione di Paquetà. La mentalità di questa squadra.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Maggio 2019)

Ritirare la squadra. È una vergogna.


----------



## davoreb (6 Maggio 2019)

Vabbè dai


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Arbitro contro di noi.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Fatemi capire... ti fanno fallo in due... tu ti incavoli, neanche in maniera esagerata. Vieni ammonito ed espulso??????


----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Espulsione assurda, è l’arbitro che mette le mani addosso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Maggio 2019)

Sansone lo ha mandato a fare in c due volte in faccia e non lo ha manco ammonito, ma perchè non si spara?????


----------



## mabadi (6 Maggio 2019)

L'arbitro tocca Paquetà e lui gli leva le mani....


----------



## Lambro (6 Maggio 2019)

Allucinante, non tanto la seconda ammonizione che ci sta ma la prima, la reazione di Paquetà è assolutamente normale non usa le mani solo un principio di spintone con li corpo, vabbè ci roviniamo da soli come sempre.
Il nostro miglior giocatore , diosanto ma che finale di stagione RIDICOLO.


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Maggio 2019)

Qui manca la testa a troppi giocatori.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

commento da ebete di marmocchi: "fare il bullo con pulgar"
semplicemente si lamentava di un'entrata killer,ebete


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2019)

Er veleno


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma si può sapere chi li deve espellere gli arbitri?
1. Ammonizione inventata
2. È lui ad aver messo le mani si Paqueta.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Maggio 2019)

Prima Palacio stava andando contro Borini ma a lui niente

Fanno un doppio fallo su Paquetà e viene ammonito perché si lamenta. Poi espulso. Ok


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Maggio 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Espulsione assurda, è l’arbitro che mette le mani addosso



Esatto, Paquetà toglie la mano che l'arbitro gli aveva messo addosso! Ma già il primo giallo è assurdo. Sta espulsione era programmata...


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

E l'espulsione di Poli?


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Maggio 2019)

Manca una società che si faccia rispettare. Gli "arbitri" ce la fanno in testa in ogni occasione in cui proviamo a rialzarci.
Quello era giallo al bolognese. 
Maledetto, ti auguro le stesse cose di quello schifoso di Fabbri.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Prima Palacio stava andando contro Borini ma a lui niente
> 
> Fanno un doppio fallo su Paquetà e viene ammonito perché si lamenta. Poi espulso. Ok



Palacio è tutta la partita che dice vaffa all'arbitro...


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Allucinante, non tanto la seconda ammonizione che ci sta ma la prima, la reazione di Paquetà è assolutamente normale non usa le mani solo un principio di spintone con li corpo, vabbè ci roviniamo da soli come sempre.
> Il nostro miglior giocatore , diosanto ma che finale di stagione RIDICOLO.



Esatto... la prima inventata. La seconda reazione di stizza ma non era cattiva, cioè ha preso l'arbitro abbassando le braccia, se stava mezzo metro dietro era uguale e non lo toccava... non gli è andato contro con la testa come un certo juventino..


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Questo perché Gattuso, tra le altre sue qualità, quando lo intervistano non si è mai lamentato. Ecco quello che succede. Nemmeno il Chievo è trattato così. 

Comunque siamo fisicamente distrutti nemmeno giocassimo contro il Barcellona.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

adesso ci manca che nel referto scriva di essere stato violentato e gli diano due-tre giornate


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

espulsione che non esiste ...


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Rivista ora...espulsione assolutamente allucinante...


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

> Curiosità:
> Di Bello lavora come Bancario in Deutsche Bank. La scelta di avvicinarsi nel mondo arbitrale è quasi sempre la stessa: è allettante l’idea di entrare gratis negli stadi di tutta Italia



ora capisco...


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Fate il terzo, avanti...


----------



## davoreb (6 Maggio 2019)

Ridicola espulsione io ho spento, paqueta è forse l'unica ragione per guardare il milan


----------



## Wildbone (6 Maggio 2019)

Ahahaha, Kessie come si è buttato per ostacolare il tiro?


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Qualcuno di voi può giocare la partita di Firenze? Ci arriviamo a 11?


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

guarda questa pippa di poli in look da braveheart che gioca con il coltello nei denti per purgarci.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Fate il terzo che c'è poli... fate il terzo...


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

fuori dalle balle,ingrato.
ringrazia che hai giocato nella tua carriera in uno dei Milan più scarsi della storia,altrimenti nel Milan dei bei tempi neanche il portascarpe avresti fatto


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

Ahia...Santander


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

palacio come il turco,alle stelle


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma perché cavolo sono tarantolati questi.. ? Ma andate a fare le partite aggressive con le dirette concorrenti..


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

5 minuti ?
e che è successo ?
non ricordo stop rilevanti


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Squadra di addormentati. Comunque piatek bella personalità. Almeno da una svegliata


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Piatek, hai tutta la mia stima.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Maggio 2019)

L'arbitro non può permettersi di toccare il giocatore.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Sto edera da quale muro è uscito fuori


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

buona kessie


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Anche il Bologna sa battere gli angoli...


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Fisicamente distrutta


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Punizione con Nessuno in area.


----------



## Milancholy (6 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> È facile da capire, si ragiona per simpatie, baka è stato portato da Leo quindi gode di immunità , fosse stato un acquisto di Mirabelli avresti letto una caterva di insulti



Sinceramente non mi interessa in alcun modo il fare la guerra al "fantasma" di Mirabelli o l'accanirmi verso Leonardo... che umanamente detesto. Mi sta molto a cuore il futuro del Milan e fondamentelmente "soffro" per la perdita di un calciatore dal quale si poteva (a mio avviso) ripartire, a prescindere dalla distribuzione delle colpe che hanno portato alla rottura.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

jose mauri con i crampi,del resto non gioca 70 minuti dalle amichevoli contro le squadre di prima categoria lombarda a metà luglio.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

perchè ti fai ammonire kessie,è finita la partita

fuori sto sansone versione micro


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

In casa contro il Bologna e sembra di aver giocato la finale di CL.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma che sta combinando??? Ammonozioni a caso... boh


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

bologna accerchia l'arbitro,pazzesco ma che vogliono questi ???
un altro espulso a fine partita.

teneteli lontani,capaci che nel tunnel ci squalificano qualcuno per rissa


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Vittoria sofferta ma meritata.


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

Contento per il morale dei ragazzi...
dai che si vince anche a Firenze


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Poco gioco ma la giusta cattiveria. Problemi a iosa ma 3 punti a casa. 3 partite così, avanti...


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Siamo vivi, a stento ma vivi. Squadra fisicamente distrutta, nemmeno avesse giocato con l’atalanta. Il ritiro ha creato secondo me parecchio danni. Domenica 4-4-2.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

il bologna si lamenta degli arbitraggi che ha avuto 4848493403 rigori con sinisa e squadre che regalano la partita,vedi chievo retrocesso e samp con il buffone romero.
siamo al delirio


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Maggio 2019)

Di Bello, che ti colga una diarrea continuata e prolungata.


----------



## Konrad (6 Maggio 2019)

3 punti pesanti...ma a Firenze la vedo lugubre


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ora voglio però che Gattuso si faccia sentire.


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2019)

Non credevo vincessimo, sono stupito.

Speriamo di rubare le altre 3 in qualche modo.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (6 Maggio 2019)

Come giochiamo la prossima con Paquetà espulso, Biglia e chalanoglu infortunati, e bakayokò quasi fuori rosa


----------



## David Drills (6 Maggio 2019)

praticamente abbiamo perso 4 centrocampisti, per motivi diversi. Biglia, Baka, Chala e Paquetà (che qui lo dico e qui lo nego, è un pacco)


----------



## Dany20 (6 Maggio 2019)

Non ci voleva l'espulsione di Paqueta. Per il resto, solito gioco penoso ma almeno hanno messo il cuore.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2019)

Vittoria a fatica fondamentale per la classifica ma che lascia molto amaro in bocca
In 90 minuti:
-bakayoko messo definitivamente fuori rosa
-paqueta espulso per reazione assurda (il giallo era inesistente)
-piatek a cui sono finalmente saltati i nervi (una volta contro mauri, l'altra contro la difesa disattenta su un angolo)

Usciamo con le ossa rotte, a Firenze senza paquetà, con mauri probabilmente titolare... Non belle prospettive


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Come giochiamo la prossima con Paquetà espulso, Biglia e chalanoglu infortunati, e bakayokò quasi fuori rosa



magari mette Conti a centrocampo o Borini titolare


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

José Mauri gran partita. Cosa che aveva fatto già contro il Parma ed inspiegabilmente messo da parte.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Come giochiamo la prossima con Paquetà espulso, Biglia e chalanoglu infortunati, e bakayokò quasi fuori rosa



Togli il quasi, mi sa che non vedrà più il campo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2019)

Non pensavo riuscissimo a vincere, bene così. Peccato che per la prossima partita mezza squadra starà fuori per un motivo o l'altro.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ditemi che Kessie non era diffidato...


----------



## Schism75 (6 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Come giochiamo la prossima con Paquetà espulso, Biglia e chalanoglu infortunati, e bakayokò quasi fuori rosa


4-4-2


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Non riesco ad essere contento nemmeno nella vittoria. Siamo una squadraccia. Questa sofferenza in casa con questo scappati di casa. Ma dove vogliamo andare. Le ultime tre possiamo vincerle solo per puro miracolo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma solo a me è sembrato che Sansone abbia gridato a Kessie "Sporco negr." ?


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Maggio 2019)

Tre punti ma toglierci Paquetà per Firenze è un danno incalcolabile. Se non fossero tutti collusi, sarebbe da iscriversi in un altro campionato. Galliani sapeva farsi rispettare politicamente, da questo punto di vista i nostri sono degli autentici scappati di casa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Maggio 2019)

Non so che pensare. Importante vincere, siamo mentalmente fragilissimi. Di bello arbitruccio


----------



## Anguus (6 Maggio 2019)

Questa partita l'hanno vinta Abate, Gigio, Borini..hanno più palle loro di Gattuso e dirigenza bella.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Maggio 2019)

Partita sofferta. Gattuso fa schifo. Ma proviamoci


----------



## Boomer (6 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Questa partita l'hanno vinta Abate, Gigio, Borini..hanno più palle loro di Gattuso e dirigenza bella.



Non solo. Devo dare adito all'incompetente Rattuso che ha tenuto il baricentro molto + alto rispetto al solito con un pressing a tratti pseudo decente. Giocando cosi saremo già stati in CL da un pezzo.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Maggio 2019)

Squadra nervosa e distruta psicofisicamente ma stanno provando a reagire, sono sicuro che la Dea perdera punti sia contro l'Genoa che contro la Juventus ma qua il problema restiamo noi.

Donnarumma 6
Abate 6
Zapata 6
Musacchio 5
RR 5
Kessiè 6
Biglia s.v. Mauri 6
Paqueta 6
Suso 5
Calhanoglu 4 Borini 6
Piatek 6


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ditemi che Kessie non era diffidato...



Non era diffidato


----------



## rot-schwarz (6 Maggio 2019)

abbiamo vinto ma non convinto, e abbiamo una condizione fisica pessima


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2019)

Hahaha e voi volete Conte al Milan? (gestione terna)
grazie a dio arrivano questi 3 punti


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2019)

oggi 2 ottime notizie

1) abbiamo vinto

2) meno tre….


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2019)

Complimenti a sinisa x la salvezza raggiunta... Ah no..


----------



## Lambro (6 Maggio 2019)

Sansone avrà mandato 254 vaffa a chiunque , compreso l'arbitro.
Espulsione di Paquetà ingiusta per il primo giallo, nel secondo ahimè tu le mani addosso all'arbitro non le puoi mettere in nessun modo, anche senza cattiveria come ha fatto lui, ma rimane un gesto stizzito che non era da fare.
Peccato perchè nel secondo tempo, messo centrale, ha spaccato la partita, stava giocando molto bene.

Oggi partita di gran cuore, facciamo schifo non c'è niente da fare perchè abbiamo un allenatore che non sa' dare un gioco d'attacco, spero con tutto il cuore che Gattuso non venga riconfermato, ma almeno andiamo a giocarci la champions in queste ultime 3 partite.

Situazione allucinante del nostro centrocampo, verametne assurda questa stagione...


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Hahaha e voi volete Conte al Milan?
> grazie a dio arrivano questi 3 punti



Ma certo che si!

1 si giocherebbe meglio
2 la condizione atletica sarebbe infinitamente migliore
3 con Conte non accadeva quanto accaduto.

Dite quello che volete ma il colpevole è gattuso... prendendo in considerazione tutta la settimana


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Maggio 2019)

il fatto che a firenze avremo fuori la turca e biglia, è un vantaggio per noi. 

borini e josè mauri corrono il doppio e si sbattono molto di più dei 2 sopracitati.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Un applauso a Mauri... merita davvero tutto il nostro ringraziamento. Ottimo elemento stasera, da tutti o punti di vista.


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> praticamente abbiamo perso 4 centrocampisti, per motivi diversi. Biglia, Baka, Chala e Paquetà (che qui lo dico e qui lo nego, è un pacco)



Credimi, 
se davvero reputo Paqueta un pacco, devi aprire la possibilità che il calcio non sia il tuo forte

Senza offesa eh,
ma è come se dicessimo che la terra è piatta. 
Questo ragazzo è una certezza, vede gioco, vede i compagni, muove la palla,
guarda sempre avanti. 
Ha tecnica e tocco di palla, ed ha numeri. 

Non dimenticarti mai che non gioca a calcio il Milan,
e lui si trova a scambiare con delle mummie..


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2019)

sì ma pure l'arbitro dovrebbe capire che non devi sbattere in faccia dei cartellini a gente in mezzo ad una rissa.
di solito ci si mette a lato per vedere bene e alla fine quando si calmano vai con i provvedimenti.
non puoi scandalizzarti se ti butti in un mischia e vieni colpito.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sansone avrà mandato 254 vaffa a chiunque , compreso l'arbitro.
> Espulsione di Paquetà ingiusta per il primo giallo, nel secondo ahimè tu le mani addosso all'arbitro non le puoi mettere in nessun modo, anche senza cattiveria come ha fatto lui, ma rimane un gesto stizzito che non era da fare.
> Peccato perchè nel secondo tempo, messo centrale, ha spaccato la partita, stava giocando molto bene.


in realtà e viceversa.. è arbitro che mette le mani addosso 
e il Brasiliano stizzito le cava 

ma ovviamente arbitro non si può toccare ma può toccare viceversa.. 
non dico che sia giusto.. ma poteva comprendere il momento eh..


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2019)

Donnarumma 8 ci fa vincere una partita senza merito
Abate 7 gioca solo quando manca la riserva della riserva e si dimostra il migliore nel ruolo
Zapata 6 lui o Romagnoli non vede differenze
Musacchio 5 macchinoso
Rodriguez 5 male dietro nel primo tempo Orsolini gli sbuca da dietro e quasi ci condanna
Biglia sv peccato
Kessie 6
Calhanoglu 6 stava giocando bene, peccato
Suso 6 solo per il gol
Piatek 5,5 in calo anche lui
Paquetà 4,5 aldilà del rosso, partita imbarazzante, e lui doveva essere il salvatore della patria? 

Mauri 6,5 entra bene in partita e fa l'assist dell'1-0
Borini 7 sempre bene, sempre in partita, mai una parola, gran professionista (anche per sostenere lui prese parecchie reputazioni negative)
Castillejo sv

Gattuso vorrei aspettare la conferenza post partita


----------



## David Drills (6 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Credimi,
> se davvero reputo Paqueta un pacco, devi aprire la possibilità che il calcio non sia il tuo forte
> 
> Senza offesa eh,
> ...


Che il calcio non sia il mio forte è evidente anche a me  
Spero che tu abbia ragione, ma mi aspettavo molto, ma molto di più, anche in queste condizioni tecniche create dal prode Gattuso.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Credimi,
> se davvero reputo Paqueta un pacco, devi aprire la possibilità che il calcio non sia il tuo forte
> 
> Senza offesa eh,
> ...



.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma certo che si!
> 
> 1 si giocherebbe meglio
> 2 la condizione atletica sarebbe infinitamente migliore
> ...



con Conte si gioca sistematicamente in 10 ogni partita 

p.s. lo stiamo già facendo senza di lui.. pensa mo


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 8 ci fa vincere una partita senza merito
> Abate 7 gioca solo quando manca la riserva della riserva e si dimostra il migliore nel ruolo
> Zapata 6 lui o Romagnoli non vede differenze
> Musacchio 5 macchinoso
> ...



Non d'accordo con Piatek. Si è sbattuto pesante pesante..


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2019)

Contano solo i 3 punti. Detto questo maledetti arbitri. Il nostro miglior giocatore fatto fuori.


----------



## 1972 (6 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Credimi,
> se davvero reputo Paqueta un pacco, devi aprire la possibilità che il calcio non sia il tuo forte
> 
> Senza offesa eh,
> ...



giocatore normale nella mediocrita'


----------



## Lambro (6 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> in realtà e viceversa.. è arbitro che mette le mani addosso
> e il Brasiliano stizzito le cava
> 
> ma ovviamente arbitro non si può toccare ma può toccare viceversa..
> non dico che sia giusto.. ma poteva comprendere il momento eh..



Guarda a bocce fredde ti dico che alla fin fine se Paqueta' non faceva il bulletto non succedeva nulla, bisogna saper anche prendere i colpi soprattutto se ami fare i giochetti di suola...


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> con Conte si gioca sistematicamente in 10 ogni partita
> 
> p.s. lo stiamo già facendo senza di lui.. pensa mo



Ma di che parli?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma di che parli?



se hai presente il modo di fare di Conte non ti devo spiegare niente...


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Guarda a bocce fredde ti dico che alla fin fine se Paqueta' non faceva il bulletto non succedeva nulla, bisogna saper anche prendere i colpi soprattutto se ami fare i giochetti di suola...



Ingenuo... ma ti chiedo... quello che ha fatto merita rosso diretto e ammonizione? Mi sembra un attimoe esagerato... un giallo e amen...


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> se hai presente il modo di fare le partite di Conte non ti devo spiegare niente...



Continuo a non capire... ma penso più che altro che tu stia blaterando.


----------



## David Drills (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma di che parli?


Parla del fatto che Conte lavora molto sui nervi e sull'intensità, già adesso rimaniamo in 10 una volta sì e l'altra pure, con Conte finiamo in 5.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire... ma penso più che altro che tu stia blaterando.



??? blaterando ??? ma veramente ?? 
in pratica noi non abbiamo il salva lichsteiner 
ti basta? o devo farti i disegnini.. 
*il sarcasmo scurrile e xkè ti sei permesso di dirmi che parlo a vanvera 
ma ci conosciamo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa è l'unica occasione per jose mauri,se è un giocatore di calcio lo dimostri stasera nella gara decisiva o sparisca da milanello



lo ha già dimostrato quelle pochissime volte che ne ha avuto l'onore di poterlo fare. ma qualcuno gli preferisce biglia e chalanoglu


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Parla del fatto che Conte lavora molto sui nervi e sull'intensità, già adesso rimaniamo in 10 una volta sì e l'altra pure, con Conte finiamo in 5.



basta conoscerlo..
esatto


----------



## Lambro (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ingenuo... ma ti chiedo... quello che ha fatto merita rosso diretto e ammonizione? Mi sembra un attimoe esagerato... un giallo e amen...



Assolutamente , ti do ragione.
Ma come ho detto prima, le cose te le vai un po' a cercare se in ogni caso reagisci.


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Parla del fatto che Conte lavora molto sui nervi e sull'intensità, già adesso rimaniamo in 10 una volta sì e l'altra pure, con Conte finiamo in 5.



Ma conte lavora anche sulla testa.
Ti rende anche un vincente.

Non si può parlare di certe cose prendendo come riferimento i detriti lasciatibda Gattuso.

Gattuso li ha resi deboli... instabili...

Basti vedere come ha attaccato in settimana Baka.

Ha creato una bomba


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Oh ma un saluto a Sinisa lo facciamo o no? Ora che è salvo siamo tutti contenti...


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 8 ci fa vincere una partita senza merito
> Abate 7 gioca solo quando manca la riserva della riserva e si dimostra il migliore nel ruolo
> Zapata 6 lui o Romagnoli non vede differenze
> Musacchio 5 macchinoso
> ...



Uno che non vuole Leo, 
è già generoso a dare 4,5 a Paqueta...
Ovviamente in malafede


----------



## Route66 (6 Maggio 2019)

Solita partita inguardabile con un pizzico di cuore in più...
Abate nella sua mediocrità ha fatto vedere a tutto il resto della truppa come si deve e si può giocare a calcio quando madre natura è stata avara nel distribuire talento. Complimenti a lui a Musacchio e anche a Mauri.
Quando le cose una volta tanto si mettono bene ci pensiamo noi a complicare il tutto...per fortuna che l'arbitro ci ha dato una mano come al solito


----------



## David Drills (6 Maggio 2019)

Jose Mauri è sufficiente stasera solo perchè è Jose Mauri. Come quei bambini handicappati che danno il massimo a scuola e vengono premiati per l'impegno. Ma non è un giocatore di calcio dai, siamo seri. Metà tempo è per terra perchè scivola. Si nasconde dietro l'avversario quando hanno palla i centrali. Vince un contrasto ogni 5. Dai suvvia, siete ottenebrati dall'odio!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma conte lavora anche sulla testa.
> Ti rende anche un vincente.
> 
> Non si può parlare di certe cose prendendo come riferimento i detriti lasciatibda Gattuso.
> ...



queste sono opinioni da bar 
come quando dicevamo che Bonucci era scarso a difendere 
ma i pro19 parlavano di mentalità da campione e di letture x anticipare avversario 

poi arriva il campo e le chiacchiere stanno a 0 
con lo svizzero il signor mentalità stava in 10 x ben 4/5 partite altroché 

ma questa volta la maglia non è bianconera eh..


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> queste sono opinioni da bar
> come quando dicevamo che Bonucci era scarso a difendere
> ma i pro19 parlavano di mentalità da campione e di letture x anticipare avversario
> 
> ...



Si certo... poi ti offendi pure se te lo dico?


----------



## markjordan (6 Maggio 2019)

spero non trovi il modo di non far giocare mauri


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si certo... poi ti offendi pure se te lo dico?



prenditi tutti i big allenatori 
ma il Milan e Conte non hanno niente da spartire
se non un anno fallimentare alla Bonucci 

Fidati..# sogna Guardiola- Klopp- Sarri ecc.. 
ma pure Antonio vedendoci non pensa minimamente a noi 

pure lui conosce i suoi credo e solo un orbo nn vedrebbe che siamo incompatibili

#anche perché ti potrei fare una smilza di cose subite dalla terna..
ma quella + risaputa al minimo sindacale scatta il giallo

p.s. questa cosa della terna non c'entra Gattuso 
e dai tempi dei Sheva e Maldini che subiamo questi trattamenti !


----------



## gabri65 (6 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Jose Mauri è sufficiente stasera solo perchè è Jose Mauri. Come quei bambini handicappati che danno il massimo a scuola e vengono premiati per l'impegno. Ma non è un giocatore di calcio dai, siamo seri. Metà tempo è per terra perchè scivola. Si nasconde dietro l'avversario quando hanno palla i centrali. Vince un contrasto ogni 5. Dai suvvia, siete ottenebrati dall'odio!



Ma che diamine stai dicendo.


----------



## sipno (6 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> prenditi tutti i big allenatori
> ma il Milan e Conte non hanno niente da spartire
> se non un anno fallimentare alla Bonucci
> 
> ...



Si certo come no....


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> queste sono opinioni da bar
> come quando dicevamo che Bonucci era scarso a difendere
> ma i pro19 parlavano di mentalità da campione e di letture x anticipare avversario
> 
> ...



Io mi preoccupo di più per l'anima di Conte, irrimediabilmente macchiata juventina nei ragionamenti, nelle meccaniche, nella sportività. Avere lui sulla panchina vuol dire andare contro gli ideali che hanno fatto grande il Milan. Che poi i tempi siano cambiati è evidente, ma io ho una visione tutta romantica della cosa.
E non sto qui a far notare come ogni cosa venuta a noi dai bianconeri si sia rivelata una cocente "sola"...


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

markjordan ha scritto:


> spero non trovi il modo di non far giocare mauri



Non so come può fare... non so se siamo 11...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Io mi preoccupo di più per l'anima di Conte, irrimediabilmente macchiata juventina nei ragionamenti, nelle meccaniche, nella sportività. Avere lui sulla panchina vuol dire andare contro gli ideali che hanno fatto grande il Milan. Che poi i tempi siano cambiati è evidente, ma io ho una visione tutta romantica della cosa.
> E non sto qui a far notare come ogni cosa venuta a noi dai bianconeri si sia rivelata una cocente "sola"...



no no no io sono anni ormai che mi preoccupa il campo 
è quello che conta.. che vale... prima il campo e poi tutto il resto 

ma io boccio Conte xkè sarebbe un altro macigno annunciato

mettetemi Sarri ecc.. ma non Conte 
anche questa partita ha confermato che nn ci perdonano niente!
anzi in altre partite c'è proprio malafede


----------



## David Drills (6 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che diamine stai dicendo.



Sto dicendo che il giudizio su Jose Mauri è viziato. Da certi giocatori (Biglia, Chala, Kessie) ci si aspetta di più, se giocano come Jose Mauri stasera sono da 4 per molti di voi. Siccome la fa Jose Mauri questa prestazione, tutti sorpresi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Concordo al 100%. Ripeto: Gattuso non ha agito a sangue freddo nell'interesse del Milan ma d'istinto per orgoglio. Se Biglia ha ün infortunio grave questa mossa costerà carissima al Milan.



sempre lucidissimo. un allenatore furbo non fa uscire tutto così. 
come la lite di kessie o il ritardo di baka o tanti altri episodi.

poi baka ha sbagliatomacon qualsiasi altro allenatore sono sicuro che non sarebbe successo. ormai gattuso lo ha portato all'esasperazione e baka da un certo punto di vista hafatto bene


----------



## gabri65 (6 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo ha già dimostrato quelle pochissime volte che ne ha avuto l'onore di poterlo fare. ma qualcuno gli preferisce biglia e chalanoglu



Lascia perdere. L'ultima partita l'ha giocata decentemente, stasera uguale. Ma passati un paio di giorni, si ricomincierà a dire che non è degno, è un cesso, molto meglio l'azzoppato cronico e il distruttore di porte turco. Strano come per lui non valga il discorso di Gattuso che preferisce sempre i suoi prediletti. No, lui fa proprio schifo, Gattuso ha ragione in tal caso. Roba da pazzi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Maggio 2019)

Vittoria che non fa che prolungare l'illusione di lottare per la CL. Solo la matematica non ci condanna.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Maggio 2019)

Partita migliore delle ultime anche a livello fisico, poi son scarsi ragazzi.

Bakayoko da inserire in una valigia e pezzi e mandare in Inghilterra


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2019)

Va bene Mauri ha disputato una buona partita 
ma siamo sicuri di volerlo mettere nella mischia finale?
cioè prima che prende il ritmo partita la stagione e già finita. 
x fortuna ha retto tutta la partita.. ma ci potrebbero essere dei cali se insistiamo su di lui.
anche perchè sarebbe naturale... non gioca mai


----------



## gabri65 (6 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sto dicendo che il giudizio su Jose Mauri è viziato. Da certi giocatori (Biglia, Chala, Kessie) ci si aspetta di più, se giocano come Jose Mauri stasera sono da 4 per molti di voi. Siccome la fa Jose Mauri questa prestazione, tutti sorpresi.



L'ho capito.

Gran bel ragionamento. Viziato da che? Quindi lui parte con un bel 4 in pagella perchè fa schifo a prescindere. Poi se gioca decentemente, cosa che è già successa, lo sopportiamo, sempre con il mal pancia però. Invece gli altri, che giocano costantemente da far vomitare, sono da compatire solo perchè sono costati molti soldi e sono top-players conclamati. Boh, andiamo avanti così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere. L'ultima partita l'ha giocata decentemente, stasera uguale. Ma passati un paio di giorni, si ricomincierà a dire che non è degno, è un cesso, molto meglio l'azzoppato cronico e il distruttore di porte turco. Strano come per lui non valga il discorso di Gattuso che preferisce sempre i suoi prediletti. No, lui fa proprio schifo, Gattuso ha ragione in tal caso. Roba da pazzi.



ma è proprio così. per difenderlo se ne vengono perennemente fuori con la storia della rosa.
sta rosaha molte più potenzialità di quelle che si possono vedere.

l'anno prossimo in un'altrasquadradimostrerà che ancora una volta il mister hasbagliato tutto


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Va bene Mauri ha disputato una buona partita
> ma siamo sicuri di volerlo mettere nella mischia finale?
> cioè prima che prende il ritmo partita la stagione e già finita.
> x fortuna ha retto tutta la partita.. ma ci potrebbero essere dei cali se insistiamo su di lui.
> anche perchè sarebbe naturale... non gioca mai



Non credo ci siano alternative sinceramente. Anzi, penso che ora ci toccherà anche cambiare modulo. Però dai, diciamolo... mischia finale con una fiorentina modesta e due squadre che modeste e dir poco. Non ci sono attenuanti, inclusi gli arbitri. Ora devi vincere e basta, contro tutto e contro tutti. Non succede, ma se succede che vai in champion's, devi averci almeno provato sul serio.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma è proprio così. per difenderlo se ne vengono perennemente fuori con la storia della rosa.
> sta rosaha molte più potenzialità di quelle che si possono vedere.
> 
> l'anno prossimo in un'altrasquadradimostrerà che ancora una volta il mister hasbagliato tutto



Will si ma non esageriamo. Chala lo terrei, perché credo anche io sia questione di allenatore, ma ammetterai che RR... Biglia... Suso... sono tutti giocatori abulici, lenti, svogliati... sicuramente si poteva fare di più, visto il campionato, ma questi vanno comunque cambiati o neanche l'anno prossimo arriviamo quarti...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma infatti i nostri migliori risultati li abbiamo ottenuti con mezza squadra (di cessi) fuori.



sempredetto io che gli infortuni di ottobre sono statimannadal cielo...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non credo ci siano alternative sinceramente. Anzi, penso che ora ci toccherà anche cambiare modulo. Però dai, diciamolo... mischia finale con una fiorentina modesta e due squadre che modeste e dir poco. Non ci sono attenuanti, inclusi gli arbitri. Ora devi vincere e basta, contro tutto e contro tutti. Non succede, ma se succede che vai in champion's, devi averci almeno provato sul serio.



non mi dispiace lasciare il 433 =451
mi dispiace che il Milan abbia avuto x quasi tutto il campionato 
un centrocampo messo peggio dei Viola 
sopratutto in termini di quantità.. la qualità e superiore (di poco.. se non pari)


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Will si ma non esageriamo. Chala lo terrei, perché credo anche io sia questione di allenatore, ma ammetterai che RR... Biglia... Suso... sono tutti giocatori abulici, lenti, svogliati... sicuramente si poteva fare di più, visto il campionato, ma questi vanno comunque cambiati o neanche l'anno prossimo arriviamo quarti...



questa è gente che io se fossi il mister non farei nemmeno giocare, e lo dico da mesi....

poi mica dico che i sostituti sono chissà che, ma meglio di questi... mamma mia chalanoglu poveretto non ne azzecca una. fa tenerezza. borini è 3 spanne sopra, ed è detto tutto


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2019)

è così avvilente tutto quanto. Il gioco della squadra, l'allenatore, i giocatori, gli arbitri...


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa è gente che io se fossi il mister non farei nemmeno giocare, e lo dico da mesi....
> 
> poi mica dico che i sostituti sono chissà che, ma meglio di questi... mamma mia chalanoglu poveretto non ne azzecca una. fa tenerezza. borini è 3 spanne sopra, ed è detto tutto



ahahahahahah... sei il primo che definisce il turco con l'aggettivo "tenerezza"..... 

ora si vedrà di che pasta sono fatte le riserve comunque. I viola non sono così semplici da battere come fa ipotizzare la classifica o il loro rendimento.


----------



## alcyppa (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> è così avvilente tutto quanto. Il gioco della squadra, l'allenatore, i giocatori, gli arbitri...



Leo che parla di politica giovani con Gazidis che tiene d'occhio i conti senza grandi investimenti... Uno spettacolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Gol di Destro nemmeno da quotare...ma marcare qualcuno in mezzo all'area no????



ma le preparano ste situazioni durante la settimana o si tirano solo legnate sui denti? ci han fatto ballare come in lega pro e taaakk destro solo in area piccola. che degrado


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> ahahahahahah... sei il primo che definisce il turco con l'aggettivo "tenerezza".....
> 
> ora si vedrà di che pasta sono fatte le riserve comunque. I viola non sono così semplici da battere come fa ipotizzare la classifica o il loro rendimento.



mi sa che arrivino da 6 sconfitte consecutive. record golosissimo


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (7 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere. L'ultima partita l'ha giocata decentemente, stasera uguale. Ma passati un paio di giorni, si ricomincierà a dire che non è degno, è un cesso, molto meglio l'azzoppato cronico e il distruttore di porte turco. Strano come per lui non valga il discorso di Gattuso che preferisce sempre i suoi prediletti. No, lui fa proprio schifo, Gattuso ha ragione in tal caso. Roba da pazzi.



D'accordissimo, qua siamo di fronte a un giocatore titolare tra i più scarsi degli ultimi 30 anni, 
sorvolando sulla balistica/punizioni alla Messi che ormai è diventata una barzelletta, io a questo
mediocre non lo ho mai visto in tutta la stagione saltare una volta un avversario ne in velocita
ne in dribling, si accentra sempre per tirare o passare ma è talmente lento che sistematicamente
l' avversario o gli rimpalla il tiro o gli intercetta il passaggio, cross anche quelli mai visti, io non
capisco questo spalleggiare da parte di mezzo forum un giocatore fake di questo livello, o c'è
malafede o altrimenti e meglio seguire altri sport, ormai si è superato il ridicolo..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Maggio 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo, qua siamo di fronte a un giocatore titolare tra i più scarsi degli ultimi 30 anni,
> sorvolando sulla balistica/punizioni alla Messi che ormai è diventata una barzelletta, io a questo
> mediocre non lo ho mai visto in tutta la stagione saltare una volta un avversario ne in velocita
> ne in dribling, si accentra sempre per tirare o passare ma è talmente lento che sistematicamente
> ...



il ridicolo e fare anni da esterno a un trequartista
infatti velocità e dribbling 0 in rosa 
perché suso è un esterno anomalo 
Castillejo fisicamente vola 
e x Borini e Hakan bastano i nomi

x fortuna Fabio malgrado la bassa qualità 
certe volte la butta dentro...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non credo ci siano alternative sinceramente. Anzi, penso che ora ci toccherà anche cambiare modulo. Però dai, diciamolo... mischia finale con una fiorentina modesta e due squadre che modeste e dir poco. Non ci sono attenuanti, inclusi gli arbitri. Ora devi vincere e basta, contro tutto e contro tutti. Non succede, ma se succede che vai in champion's, devi averci almeno provato sul serio.



adesso sparo la più grossa della serata, dato che ho ricevuto insulti da tutti.

per me baka la prossima è titolare.


----------



## MarcoG (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> adesso sparo la più grossa della serata, dato che ho ricevuto insulti da tutti.
> 
> per me baka la prossima è titolare.



lo penso anche io


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (7 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> il ridicolo e fare anni da esterno a un trequartista
> infatti velocità e dribbling 0 in rosa
> perché suso è un esterno anomalo
> Castillejo fisicamente vola
> e Borini e Hakan bastano i nomi



A ok si tratta solamente del ruolo, quindi da trequartista inizierebbe a calciare alla Messi e a
driblare difensori come birilli e bucare la porta come Ronaldo il fenomeno? l'anno scorso ha
fatto bene 2 mesi nel ritorno giocando da ALA SX e tutti erano estasiati, quest' anno che 
rende 0 in quel ruolo e colpa di Gattuso.. ok forse e meglio cambiare sport..


----------



## PM3 (7 Maggio 2019)

Partita giocata con il cuore. 
Grande prova di Abate, Mauri, Donnarumma, Kessie e Piatek che si è dannato l'anima per aiutare la squadra. 

Continuiamo ad essere oggetto di arbitraggi al limite del ridicolo. 
Invece di arbitrare sembra provochino per 90 minuti i nostri giocatori.
Emblematica l'espulsione di Paquetà. Tralasciando l'insolito comportamento nell'andare ad ammonire prima chi subisce il fallo, ma l'espulsione nasce da un comportamento irregolare dell'arbitro che allontana fisicamente il brasiliano per diversi metri, aspettando la reazione di Paquetà. Non può esserci buona fede in ciò, ho smesso di credere alla buona fede dalla partita con la Samp.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Maggio 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> A ok si tratta solamente del ruolo, quindi da trequartista inizierebbe a calciare alla Messi e a
> driblare difensori come birilli e bucare la porta come Ronaldo il fenomeno? l'anno scorso ha
> fatto bene 2 mesi nel ritorno giocando da ALA SX e tutti erano estasiati, quest' anno che
> rende 0 in quel ruolo e colpa di Gattuso.. ok forse e meglio cambiare sport..



Che ti devo dire ? mi vorresti dire che le caratteristiche sono uguali ?
esterno deve avere una certa caratteristica 
il trequartista un altra.. se no non esisteva il termine fuori ruolo 
se la prestazione del calciatore non ne risentiva o no?

poi sulla sinistra il turco non ha mai combinato niente 
le prestazioni arrivavano quando si scambiava x accentrarsi 
non si è mai visto Hakan scartare secco e proseguire (al massimo lo stendevano)


----------

